# This is 1 girls perspective on dick size...



## Bdf4030 (Nov 29, 2020)

I would assume most girls feel this way? I'm average size and no girl has ever said anything bad about my size.


----------



## Lux (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm curious how this would have gone if you didn't put the disclaimer that your weren't 4 inches.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> I'm curious how this would have gone if you didn't put the disclaimer that your weren't 4 inches.


i consistently tell women on tinder that im 5'6 and they claim it "doesnt matter", so im gonna put this one down as a fat lie


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Nov 29, 2020)

if you're chad then u can get away with even a 4 incher, brutal. Im sure if u were a normie and said this she would block u instantly


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 29, 2020)

This is what pimp Rosebudd has to say about this (timestamped)


----------



## Warlow (Nov 29, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> This is what pimp Rosebudd has to say about this (timestamped)



damn you really watch some based dudes on this subject, og patrice and black philip podcast mogs though


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 29, 2020)

Warlow said:


> damn you really watch some based dudes on this subject, og patrice and black philip podcast mogs though


yeah theres a lot of good content on youtube. pimp snooky, pimps up hoes down, American pimp, rosebudd's youtube channel, Austria dick's youtube channel (most logical and intelligent one), and of course the OG and funniest one - Black Phillip.

This rosebudd appearance is funny lol, rosebudd triggered them


----------



## brainded (Nov 29, 2020)

Irl story:

Female friend hooked up with a guy with a supposed 8 inch dick. Guy wanted to hook up again apparently but she told him no, cause he was too big. She joked that if she was with a guy and he pulled out a huge dick she would just get up and leave. Dick copers on suicide watch.


----------



## TITUS (Nov 29, 2020)

A 16cm dick measured with a tape, not "bonepressed" (some people here have carved indentations in their bones so they can measure an inch longer), already will hurt girls, people obsessed with dicks here are just faggets. Faggets love big dicks so they can break each other anuses easily.
If you are short, ugly and mentally ill, dick is the least of your problems, stop coping and start looksmaxing.
And you nigger copers don't even have big dicks, that's just propaganda and your inability to understand how to measure with a ruler or a measuring tape, or count to 10.


----------



## stewiegriffin (Nov 29, 2020)

brainded said:


> Irl story:
> 
> Female friend hooked up with a guy with a supposed 8 inch dick. Guy wanted to hook up again apparently but she told him no, cause he was too big. She joked that if she was with a guy and he pulled out a huge dick she would just get up and leave. Dick copers on suicide watch.



that would almost be more of a compliment JFL. if a girl said my dick was "too big" and would most likely tell everyone about it. prob better in the long run


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Nov 29, 2020)

stewiegriffin said:


> that would almost be more of a compliment JFL. if a girl said my dick was "too big" and would most likely tell everyone about it. prob better in the long run


Exactly there is no such thing as too big


----------



## MewingJBP (Nov 29, 2020)

Dick doesn't matter, height doesn't matter, looks don't matter it's all about personality in the end according to women

water is wet skyblue


----------



## Dutcher (Nov 29, 2020)

This thread man


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Nov 29, 2020)

I've had



with an average sized dick by using a bullet vibrator on a girls clit while fucking her. I think it's pretty easy to make a girl orgasm while fucking her (unless you're super small) if you use a clit vibrator at the same time because it hasn't failed me yet.

I've also had one girl call me her hero for making her cum so hard when I went down on her and one tell me I deserve a medal for eating pussy. 

So eating pussy well is legit.

I only have 16 lays so take what I say with a grain of salt because that's not a huge sample size. 

I'd spend my money on making my face better before I'd spend it on making my dick bigger. Female orgasm seems to be more tightly correlated to partner physical attractiveness than dick size. https://www.researchgate.net/public...artners'_reported_orgasm_frequency_and_timing


----------



## Vaptor (Nov 29, 2020)

ConspiracyTheory said:


> I've had
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is average?


----------



## Vaptor (Nov 29, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> This is what pimp Rosebudd has to say about this (timestamped)




Tldr? Does it matter much?


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 29, 2020)

Vaptor said:


> Tldr? Does it matter much?


Watch it he's quite succinct, 40second explanation (i timestaamped it), but no not if your pimping is tight.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Nov 29, 2020)

nothing matters just be a good guy


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Nov 29, 2020)

damn the way she talks,i would definetly bend her over and fuck her doggy


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Nov 29, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> I would assume most girls feel this way? I'm average size and no girl has ever said anything bad about my size.
> 
> View attachment 835921



The only girls that give you this bluepill Martin Luther King noble speech shit are either ugly, fat or both and they know their place.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Nov 29, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> if you're chad then u can get away with even a 4 incher, brutal. Im sure if u were a normie and said this she would block u instantly



That's wrong. I hope you're trying to be funny here man lol I really really actually hope you are lol


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Nov 29, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> This is what pimp Rosebudd has to say about this (timestamped)




Now this is blue pill delivered in a red pill style and you know this yourself bro haha


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 29, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Now this is blue pill delivered in a red pill style and you know this yourself bro haha


If a girl loves you she literally wont give a shit man. And u can make a girl love u without using ur dick (pimping). Thhis guy Roosebudd is extremely honest, he has no reason to bluepill while he's spitting all this blackpill on women


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Nov 29, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> If a girl loves you she literally wont give a shit man. And u can make a girl love u without using ur dick (pimping). Thhis guy Roosebudd is extremely honest, he has no reason to bluepill while he's spitting all this blackpill on women



OK fair enough and I take that point.

But just take a minute and try and imagine a scenario to yourself whereby you loved your wife but were limited to only hand/blow jobs as far as sexual intercourse were concerned? Let's say because she has a condition where she has strong difficulty breathing whenever something goes up her clit and at serious risk of drowning for breathe.

Do you think that relationship is sustainable between you and her without you cheating to get your fix on the side?


----------



## Bdf4030 (Nov 29, 2020)

She was like a 6/10 average face with nice tits and skinny


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Nov 29, 2020)

5.6x5


Vaptor said:


> What is average?


5.6x5


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 29, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> OK fair enough and I take that point.
> 
> But just take a minute and try and imagine a scenario to yourself whereby you loved your wife but were limited to only hand/blow jobs as far as sexual intercourse were concerned? Let's say because she has a condition where she has strong difficulty breathing whenever something goes up her clit and at serious risk of drowning for breathe.
> 
> Do you think that relationship is sustainable between you and her without you cheating to get your fix on the side?


No because men want womens body, women want value. Reason women like good bodies is because theyre indicators of high value, but if u display value in other ways they dont care about your body anymore. Women want big ddick to appeal to their innate masochism, but pimping will satisfy that desire more than any dick can. Women love sex with high value guy because they are getting his high value genes, and they are enjoying pleasing the guy in the hopes of locking him down.


----------



## Teutonic (Nov 29, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> I would assume most girls feel this way? I'm average size and no girl has ever said anything bad about my size.
> 
> View attachment 835921



Women have told you

1. That they value personality over looks
2. That your bio is important on dating apps
3. That women value relationships way more than sex
4. That height doesn't really matter
5. That they love men who are emotional
6. That they love men who are sweet and kind
7. That race doesn't matter

Yet, if you are on this site, and you know all of this is bullshit.

Now, a woman is telling you that dick size doesn't matter, that being truthful is all that counts - and you are going to just blindly believe her?

The fact that the FDS subreddit gives tips to women to seek guys with "big dick energy" should be enough to show you what she says is bs.


----------



## Teutonic (Nov 30, 2020)

Also, I hate to be misogynistic but I cage every time I see "haha" in a text like are women not self-aware that literally every basic instagram bitch uses "haha" in a text and it makes them look basic

Idk petty shit but like literally every woman I've texted does it and its like they are a hivemind or some shit man


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Nov 30, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> i consistently tell women on tinder that im 5'6 and they claim it "doesnt matter", so im gonna put this one down as a fat lie


You probably have a very nice face


----------



## Cali Yuga (Nov 30, 2020)

a lot of autists with little experience spiral into neurosis about their dick size on here 

its so far down the list of things you should be worrying about, if youre looksmaxxed to the point where you can get into bed with a girl and you dont have a micropenis youre fine


----------



## RAITEIII (Nov 30, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> I would assume most girls feel this way? I'm average size and no girl has ever said anything bad about my size.
> 
> View attachment 835921


1st retard


----------



## RAITEIII (Nov 30, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> i consistently tell women on tinder that im 5'6 and they claim it "doesnt matter", so im gonna put this one down as a fat lie


2nd retard


----------



## RAITEIII (Nov 30, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> if you're chad then u can get away with even a 4 incher, brutal. Im sure if u were a normie and said this she would block u instantly


3rd retard


----------



## RAITEIII (Nov 30, 2020)

brainded said:


> Irl story:
> 
> Female friend hooked up with a guy with a supposed 8 inch dick. Guy wanted to hook up again apparently but she told him no, cause he was too big. She joked that if she was with a guy and he pulled out a huge dick she would just get up and leave. Dick copers on suicide watch.


4th retard


----------



## RAITEIII (Nov 30, 2020)

stewiegriffin said:


> that would almost be more of a compliment JFL. if a girl said my dick was "too big" and would most likely tell everyone about it. prob better in the long run


1st person making sense


----------



## RAITEIII (Nov 30, 2020)

The rest dn rd dn care.


----------



## burner (Nov 30, 2020)

THB, one girl showed me her getting rip by the biggest she ever had. And said it was a one time try. She couldn't enjoy it because i hurt so so bad. His shit was hug and she is tiny; but she said she sees him from time to time when you misses it. I was tried to play cool but i was crying inside.


----------



## Boldandbeautiful (Nov 30, 2020)

brainded said:


> Irl story:
> 
> Female friend hooked up with a guy with a supposed 8 inch dick. Guy wanted to hook up again apparently but she told him no, cause he was too big. She joked that if she was with a guy and he pulled out a huge dick she would just get up and leave. Dick copers on suicide watch.


Happened to me too at almost 7 inches and 5 inch girth. But idk how honest she was being maybe just didn't wanna fuk??


----------



## malaycel (Nov 30, 2020)

I actually asked a girl who is pretty sexually liberal about this.

she said she likes the guys with big dick because of the confidence he carries around during orgies. and also its aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## MewingJBP (Nov 30, 2020)

you shouldn't have wrote that you're not 4 inches I bet you would've gotten a different reaction


----------



## Artturih (Nov 30, 2020)

TITUS said:


> A 16cm dick measured with a tape, not "bonepressed" (some people here have carved indentations in their bones so they can measure an inch longer), already will hurt girls, people obsessed with dicks here are just faggets. Faggets love big dicks so they can break each other anuses easily.
> If you are short, ugly and mentally ill, dick is the least of your problems, stop coping and start looksmaxing.
> And you nigger copers don't even have big dicks, that's just propaganda and your inability to understand how to measure with a ruler or a measuring tape, or count to 10.


Isn't it supposed to be measured with the bonepress method tho? Tha's the most accurate one. Why would u use some tape, tf?


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Nov 30, 2020)

Cope


----------



## TheChosenChad (Nov 30, 2020)

burner said:


> THB, one girl showed me her getting rip by the biggest she ever had. And said it was a one time try. She couldn't enjoy it because i hurt so so bad. His shit was hug and she is tiny; but she said she sees him from time to time when you misses it. I was tried to play cool but i was crying inside.



Yeah, chad rips me in half with his 10-inch cock, but I still see him from time to time.He's a nice guy you know.
Foids like to record sex with big dicks, I have noticed.



Vvvvxxxx said:


> Cope
> 
> View attachment 838191
> View attachment 838192
> ...



Put these guys on life support brother.
They will probably cope and say Tinder is not real life.


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Nov 30, 2020)

TheChosenChad said:


> Yeah, chad rips me in half with his 10-inch cock, but I still see him from time to time.He's a nice guy you know.
> Foids like to record sex with big dicks, I have noticed.
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone that frames pain as a bad thing during sex isn’t blackpilled or is a virgin lmao. I’ve made women extremely sore and those are the ones that love it the most JFL


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Nov 30, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> No because men want womens body, women want value. Reason women like good bodies is because theyre indicators of high value, but if u display value in other ways they dont care about your body anymore. Women want big ddick to appeal to their innate masochism, but pimping will satisfy that desire more than any dick can. Women love sex with high value guy because they are getting his high value genes, and they are enjoying pleasing the guy in the hopes of locking him down.



What about the 3 sensation points inside their vagina? They don't need those aroused? I mean they can do without having those aroused? At the sacrifice of what you've said?


----------



## TheChosenChad (Nov 30, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> No because men want womens body, women want value. Reason women like good bodies is because theyre indicators of high value, but if u display value in other ways they dont care about your body anymore. Women want big ddick to appeal to their innate masochism, but pimping will satisfy that desire more than any dick can. Women love sex with high value guy because they are getting his high value genes, and they are enjoying pleasing the guy in the hopes of locking him down.


Just fuck her with your mind bro.


----------



## Teutonic (Nov 30, 2020)

malaycel said:


> I actually asked a girl who is pretty sexually liberal about this.
> 
> she said she likes the guys with big dick because of the confidence he carries around during orgies. and also its aesthetically pleasing.



jfl "muh confidence"


----------



## Teutonic (Nov 30, 2020)

burner said:


> THB, one girl showed me her getting rip by the biggest she ever had. And said it was a one time try. She couldn't enjoy it because i hurt so so bad. His shit was hug and she is tiny; but she said she sees him from time to time when you misses it. I was tried to play cool but i was crying inside.



lmao


----------



## reptiles (Nov 30, 2020)

brainded said:


> Irl story:
> 
> Female friend hooked up with a guy with a supposed 8 inch dick. Guy wanted to hook up again apparently but she told him no, cause he was too big. She joked that if she was with a guy and he pulled out a huge dick she would just get up and leave. Dick copers on suicide watch.





ON its own dick does nothing its a multiplayer but all traits interact equally dick frame and height are equally important


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 30, 2020)

TITUS said:


> A 16cm dick measured with a tape, not "bonepressed" (some people here have carved indentations in their bones so they can measure an inch longer), already will hurt girls,


tell me youre joking. i think youre talking about 17cm


----------



## TITUS (Nov 30, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> tell me youre joking. i think youre talking about 17cm


Maybe you never fucked a girl in your life and you are measuring your dick from your sacrum "bonepressed".


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 30, 2020)

TITUS said:


> Maybe you never fucked a girl in your life and you are measuring your dick from your sacrum "bonepressed".


im a permavirgin (read username and title), i did research on dick sizes so i checked various subreddits as well for anecdotal evidence and usually the problems start at 17,75cm bonepressed or 16.5-16.75cm non-bp


----------



## Lolcel (Nov 30, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> im a permavirgin (read username and title), i did research on dick sizes so i checked various subreddits as well for anecdotal evidence and usually the problems start at 17,75cm bonepressed or 16.5-16.75cm non-bp


_Subreddits






_


----------



## TITUS (Nov 30, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> im a permavirgin (read username and title), i did research on dick sizes so i checked various subreddits as well for anecdotal evidence and usually the problems start at 17,75cm bonepressed or 16.5-16.75cm non-bp


Well, 16 cm as i said (non BP), and surely smaller than that depending on the size of the woman. Don't worry too much about dick size, worry about getting close to women in the first place.


----------



## onfiresems (Nov 30, 2020)

TITUS said:


> Maybe you never fucked a girl in your life and you are measuring your dick from your sacrum "bonepressed".


Why r u mad at bp calculation it prevents body fat to affect calculation


----------



## TITUS (Nov 30, 2020)

onfiresems said:


> Why r u mad at bp calculation it prevents body fat to affect calculation


Because nobody sees your bonepressed length when you are naked, they see the non BP lenght, with all the fat pads and the small dick. Get lean and stop coping.


----------



## onfiresems (Nov 30, 2020)

TITUS said:


> Because nobody sees your bonepressed length when you are naked, they see the non BP lenght, with all the fat pads and the small dick. Get lean and stop coping.


Yeah you are right that wise but statistical wise bp better


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 30, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> What about the 3 sensation points inside their vagina? They don't need those aroused? I mean they can do without having those aroused? At the sacrifice of what you've said?


They get aroused through the brain, dont need physical to make them wet


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Nov 30, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> They get aroused through the brain, dont need physical to make them wet



Show me science which backs up they don't need ANY physical to make them go wet.


----------



## TITUS (Nov 30, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Show me science which backs up they don't need ANY physical to make them go wet.


Women often complaint about getting wet in certain situations without any contact. They also get their panties stained from this issue.
JFl at the scientific studies.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 30, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Show me science which backs up they don't need ANY physical to make them go wet.


Women get wet reading 'romance' novels like 50 shades of grey lmao


----------



## Dodevu (Nov 30, 2020)

The only girls that care about dicksize are black women, and 99.9% of them are pig ugly so it’s all good (aslong as it’s not micro)


----------



## MewingJBP (Nov 30, 2020)

Dodevu said:


> The only girls that care about dicksize are black women, and 99.9% of them are pig ugly so it’s all good (aslong as it’s not micro)


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Nov 30, 2020)

ConspiracyTheory said:


> I've also had one girl call me her hero for making her cum so hard when I went down on her and one tell me I deserve a medal for eating pussy.


cuck jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Nov 30, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Women get wet reading 'romance' novels like 50 shades of grey lmao



And the novels typically describe the guy(s) as looking like this:


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 30, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> im a permavirgin (read username and title), i did research on dick sizes so i checked various subreddits as well for anecdotal evidence and usually the problems start at 17,75cm bonepressed or 16.5-16.75cm non-bp


Seems legit


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Nov 30, 2020)

*It’s called virtue signalling, on r/tinder a guy said he was 5’3”, the girl said “perfect” and then unmatched him*


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Nov 30, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


> Anyone that frames pain as a bad thing during sex isn’t blackpilled or is a virgin lmao. I’ve made women extremely sore and those are the ones that love it the most JFL


Ya with ur hands (spanking hair pulling choking etc) not with ur dick


----------



## TheChosenChad (Nov 30, 2020)

Dodevu said:


> The only girls that care about dicksize are black women, and 99.9% of them are pig ugly so it’s all good (aslong as it’s not micro)



six million years of evolution and only black women car about dick size


----------



## Deleted member 10167 (Dec 2, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> I would assume most girls feel this way? I'm average size and no girl has ever said anything bad about my size.
> 
> View attachment 835921


lmao most girls do NOT feel this way. A few girls might, but most girls definitely think dick sizes matter, by a lot. The few girls that don't tend to be ugly and weird, and know that their looks aren't good enough to land a chad (which is saying a lot, since foids are always on easy mode and chads can literally fuck anything).

These facts are indisputable: 1) Foids talk. 2). Foids have a hive mentality. They talk to their friends. Their friends talk to their friends, and their friends talk to their friends, etc. etc. etc.

If a foid been with a guy who gave her the best sex of her life, her friends will want a piece of it, and if that chad fucks her friends, then she will brag about it to her friends, even ask for dick pics from the chad, and then the pics and rumors spread like wildfire to everyone in that group.

What makes you think foids want to stand out from their friend group and isolate themselves because they think differently than the group? You don't even see that with physical appearances and clothes they wear. Have you wondered why foids typically tend to wear the same types of clothes? Wondered it's not one foid who has the blonde highlights, it's ALL of the foids in that friend group with the blonde highlights? It's not just one foid with the booty short jeans. It's ALL of the foids with the booty short jeans? If this wasn't the case, and trends weren't a thing, then fast fashion wouldn't sell and Kylie Jenner would just be a obscure spoiled little bitch trying to make ends meet on OnlyFans instead of selling cosmetics for billions and inspiring a fucking trend that blows foids' lips into gargantuan sizes way back when.

When foids tell you dick sizes don't matter, they're bullshitting you. Plain and simple. Don't buy into their bullshit. They all, at some point, wanted to get properly dicked down by a huge dick. Foids lie to make THEMSELVES feel better, not you. It's not about you. it's never about you, so stop thinking otherwise.


----------



## Deleted member 10167 (Dec 2, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> i consistently tell women on tinder that im 5'6 and they claim it "doesnt matter", so im gonna put this one down as a fat lie


Absolutely a fat lie. Height matters to all foids.


----------



## Deleted member 10167 (Dec 2, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> if you're chad then u can get away with even a 4 incher, brutal. Im sure if u were a normie and said this she would block u instantly



This is somewhat true, though the foid will probably be getting fucked by a tyrone or another chad on the side. Foids want to be dicked down. It's in their biological nature to be with the most well-rounded person in all aspects, and that includes sex. Anyone telling you otherwise is bullshitting.

And the reason foids will be with a 4 inch Chad boils down to 2 things: 1) clout, and 2) mirage. The clout because if the Chad has a large following, or looks like he could have a large following, foids can take IG pics with him and it will boost her reputation of being hot, because if she wasn't, how would have she been able to land a chad? Segue to mirage. When foids look at a chad, because of his chad looks, he LOOKS like he has a big dick. All Chads, especially the blonde haired, blue eyed white Chads, have this effect on foids. It's facts. There's a reason why Asian guys, even Changs, have a hard time dating. It's because of the fact that Asians have small dicks. Even if there's the rare Chang that doesn't, because all foids start out assuming he does, Changs have a harder time dating and hooking up than their white counterparts. It's just facts.


----------



## Deleted member 10167 (Dec 2, 2020)

brainded said:


> Irl story:
> 
> Female friend hooked up with a guy with a supposed 8 inch dick. Guy wanted to hook up again apparently but she told him no, cause he was too big. She joked that if she was with a guy and he pulled out a huge dick she would just get up and leave. Dick copers on suicide watch.



Foids are great liars. 8 inches probably hurt her but she would not hesitate to fuck a 6 or 7 incher. If someone looks average she would be left disappointed.


----------



## Deleted member 10167 (Dec 2, 2020)

Teutonic said:


> Women have told you
> 
> 1. That they value personality over looks
> 2. That your bio is important on dating apps
> ...



I know you and I agree but I'll respond to this so in case any foids lurking can see:
1). Absolute lies. If not we would see supermodels dating ugly short guys in droves and it would balance everything out. We obviously don't see that.
2). Bio gets you into the door but looks are the ones that unlock the doorknob. There's no point in having a great bio if you can't hit it out of the park in the looks department. Sorry.
3). Absolutely not true. Never was, actually. It's just that back in the old days, it was a liability for foids to have sex with everyone because of lack of plan B and condoms and shit like that, and if you got pregnant then you basically were wearing a scarlet letter for the rest of your life. Now that the world is changing, along with modern feminism, foids are encouraged to go out and hook up with all of the Chads and leave the ugly men in the dust.
4). JFL. Height absolutely matters. I don't need to really explain this one.
5). Sure, if the foid is also either a) more of an emotional wreck and wants men to stoop down to her level of emotional intelligence and stability, or b) a foid in her mid-30s used up from fucking Chads in her 20s and early 30s who just wants a betabux to exploit and emotionally abuse and take advantage of.
6). Sweet and kind to probably to pets like dogs. Being sweet and kind to foids is a huge turnoff. Biologically, foids always want a man who can provide, first and foremost. If he can't provide her emotionally, then she'll look for it somewhere else.
7). Lol. If race didn't matter then why are so many Asian men, the race that makes the most money and is the least likely to beat and abuse their spouses, single in America and Europe? Foids will constantly avoid this topic to not look racist, but give them an anonymous username on a platform and they will tell you the truth: physicques matter, and asian men simply don't have it.


----------



## Deleted member 10167 (Dec 2, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> The only girls that give you this bluepill Martin Luther King noble speech shit are either ugly, fat or both and they know their place.



This needs to be pinned.


----------



## Deleted member 10167 (Dec 2, 2020)

MewingJBP said:


> you shouldn't have wrote that you're not 4 inches I bet you would've gotten a different reaction



Exactly.

There's an entire subreddit that exists where users screenshot messages of foids joyfully reacting to big dicks: https://www.reddit.com/r/bigdickjoy/

It's suifuel to click for any smalldickcels.


----------



## stillsteppin (Dec 2, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


> Anyone that frames pain as a bad thing during sex isn’t blackpilled or is a virgin lmao. I’ve made women extremely sore and those are the ones that love it the most JFL



Stats?

no homo


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 2, 2020)

MellowJello said:


> Absolutely a fat lie. Height matters to all foids.


Jfl half the girls literally have like “short kings swipe left” or whatever in their bios 😭😂. “Oh you’re 5’6, that’s cool”😫😫😭


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Dec 2, 2020)

werty1457 said:


> Ya with ur hands (spanking hair pulling choking etc) not with ur dick


JFL if your primary sexual organ causes no pain to women. You become forgettable


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 2, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


> JFL if your primary sexual organ causes no pain to women. You become forgettable


Yes bro just fcuk her until she tears and bleeds theory


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Dec 2, 2020)

werty1457 said:


> Yes bro just fcuk her until she tears and bleeds theory


Actually much better than being pain free.


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 2, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


> Actually much better than being pain free.


Go outside


----------



## Teutonic (Dec 2, 2020)

werty1457 said:


> Go outside


Go get laid


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 2, 2020)

Teutonic said:


> Go get laid


Done.


----------



## ropemaxx (Dec 2, 2020)

ConspiracyTheory said:


> I've had
> 
> 
> 
> ...


suicidefuel. you guys are such slayers


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Dec 2, 2020)

ropemaxx said:


> suicidefuel. you guys are such slayers


None of them stayed with me though, and ultimately that's what I want. In fact the one who called me her hero was my most recent ex who I worshipped and one day out of the blue she decided she needed to find herself or some shit. I just can't compete long term with all the other options women have.


----------



## Iplaysoccer (Dec 2, 2020)

Girls don't know what they want, you have to show them btw there's a youtuber called vicbucks and he was hosting a discussion with a girl and 2 guys, one was black and like 6'7 the other was asian was 5'7 and had like a 10 inch dick supposedly he sent a picture to vic bucks to confirm and she admits she would fuck the Asian dude in the end, btw she is 5'8 but I think he had clout on instagram or twitter aswell


----------



## TheChosenChad (Dec 2, 2020)

werty1457 said:


> Yes bro just fcuk her until she tears and bleeds theory


Pain and pleasure are closely linked with females

https://incels.is/threads/women-gai...-the-pain-that-is-inflicted-upon-them.254271/


----------



## TheChosenChad (Dec 2, 2020)

Iplaysoccer said:


> Girls don't know what they want, you have to show them btw there's a youtuber called vicbucks and he was hosting a discussion with a girl and 2 guys, one was black and like 6'7 the other was asian was 5'7 and had like a 10 inch dick supposedly he sent a picture to vic bucks to confirm and she admits she would fuck the Asian dude in the end, btw she is 5'8 but I think he had clout on instagram or twitter aswell


Link?


----------



## Iplaysoccer (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## TheChosenChad (Dec 3, 2020)

Iplaysoccer said:


>





Daily reminder the girl he is dating said she would fuck one of us

https://looksmax.org/threads/egirl-wants-achathins-bbc.140470/


----------



## loksr (Dec 3, 2020)

It goes like this

some girls HATE big dicks, they’ve had a horrible experience in the past, they refuse to fuck big dicks. These girls are rare.

there’s girls who like big dicks but they don’t absolutely need a big dick. They consider it a bonus but it’s barely important at all. Think of it like a six pack, cherry on top but most girls aren’t exclusively into guys with six packs even though they all like six packs. This is THE most common type of girl. Chances are, every girl you know is this type of girl.

and then there’s size queens, these girls ONLY like big dicks. Lots of them refuse to have sex with men below a certain size. These girls are just as rare as the ones who hate big dicks.


----------



## Iplaysoccer (Dec 3, 2020)

That girl from England has only had sex with 1 person so I doubt she's a size queen and she's not a slut


----------

